# Getting back to riding, looking at some Trek bikes...



## CMan (Apr 15, 2004)

Hello,

I just posted this on another forum and then found this one and thought it might be better here. I'd appreciate any thoughts you have...

_I'm new here (literally just found the forums and registered), but I did spend a good amount of my day yesterday looking at the reviews and from the little time I've spent looking at these forums, it looks like a good place for information.

I used to ride bikes a lot when I was younger (in high school, I'm 34 now). A few years ago, I bought a mountain bike (Raleigh 350) to ride with some friends. Now, I'm looking to get a road bike and join the local bike club. I visited a well knownvbike shop yesterday and it turns out they are the headquarters for the local bike club as well. They sell Treks and the owner suggested the Trek 1000. So, like I said, I did some reading up on the reviews on this website yesterday.

The Trek 1000 looks like a nice bike, but it does use Shamano Sora components and from what I've read, those aren't really the best. Also, I read up on the Trek 1200 which uses a combination of Tiagra and 105 components, which seem from the reviews to be better. Lastly, I'm also looking at the 1500, which is using a combination of Tiagra, 105, and Ultegra components and I assume those are pretty good.

So, I'm just looking to see if any of you have an experience with these bikes and what you thoughts would be. I'm looking at riding them quite a bit - 3-5 times a week 10-30 or more miles each time. I'm 6' 3" and 235lbs (though the weight will and has been going down). So, I want something that will be reliable and comfortable and fun to ride._

Thanks in advance for the responses.

~C


----------



## thedude65 (Apr 19, 2004)

I say that you have to ditch the 1000 idea. Go with the best you can afford, and you will not regret it. Soon you will be up to 20 or 30 miles a day or even more and the nicer ride will be a very good thing.


----------



## CMan (Apr 15, 2004)

thedude65 said:


> I say that you have to ditch the 1000 idea. Go with the best you can afford, and you will not regret it. Soon you will be up to 20 or 30 miles a day or even more and the nicer ride will be a very good thing.


Ya, that's what I ended up deciding to do. I ordered a 1500 through the bike shop and will be getting it this Wednesday. I figured it had the better components and you get what you pay for. Since I plan on riding the bike, I should get as high quality and comfort as possible.

~C


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

I just ordered a 1500 for a second road bike. It's well worth the extra $200-300 for a better bike. For just under a grand with tax, it's the best deal out their.


----------



## CMan (Apr 15, 2004)

*It finally came in!*



VEN said:


> I just ordered a 1500 for a second road bike. It's well worth the extra $200-300 for a better bike. For just under a grand with tax, it's the best deal out their.


Ya, I'm in agreement with you. I just picked up my 1500 today and took it out for a spin. Boy that is the best bike I've ever riden. So far, I'm VERY impressed!

~C


----------



## Mule (Dec 14, 2004)

*to all new roadies*

Buy the best you can reasonable afford. The front deraileur isn't so important, unless you ride a 300+ miles per week you're unlikely to notice any difference in performance. The rear deraleur on the otherhand, don't go lower than 105. I started in the early 80's on a Shwinn Varsity and was blissfully happy with it. Later a rode a early 90's Trek 1200 and opened a Pandora's box. Recently I graduated to a Trek 2100 and dream of the day I am physically ready for a Madone. 
The bike to buy largely depends on the riding you do. I have several bikes for several purposes. My 2004 Trek 520 is for long range touring and load hauling. The 97 Lemond Reno is for commuting and bad weather. The 2005 Trek 2100 is for sport riding and racing. All of my bikes are very good for what I use them for, but would be poor in place of eachother.
Feel free to contact me if you have further questions.


----------



## photojtn (Sep 3, 2004)

Welcome C-Man, I bought the Trek 1500wsd last year for my wife, she loves the bike. It's probably the best bang for the buck. No complaints from me or my wife.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Get at least 105*

I started riding 2 years ago at age 34 as well, got a Cdale R400 w/ Sora & Tiagra components. They work okay, but you can't shift to a faster gear if your hands are in the drops--the curved part of the handlebars--because there's a thumbswitch rather than a shifting lever nestled inside the brake lever. Believe me it's a real pain on a high speed descent. 

If you plan to ride a lot, you'll need better components than that. 105 or above is the way to go. I'm getting a new Trek Madone 5.2 w/ full Ultegra, can't wait. Now I'll be able to shift with confidence going down hill.


----------



## clank (Sep 2, 2004)

*How about Felt?*



chang100 said:


> If you plan to ride a lot, you'll need better components than that. 105 or above is the way to go. I'm getting a new Trek Madone 5.2 w/ full Ultegra, can't wait. Now I'll be able to shift with confidence going down hill.



You might consider one of the Felt bikes. They have a similar geometry to Trek. The Felt 70 has 105 throughout and carbon fork and seat stays. All for the same MSRP as the 1500.


----------



## CMan (Apr 15, 2004)

Talk about a blast from the past. I posted this in April of '04.

Ya, the trek did me very well and I loved it. However, where I live, there are a bunch of chip and seal roads and the ride was a little rough (compared to the bike I have now), so I upgraded.

I'm now riding a '04 Giant TCR I - full carbon bike with Ultegra and Dura Ace components. I've noticed a smoother ride and also it fits me better. But, I would still recommend the Trek 1500 to anyone looking for a good bike if you are new to cycling and plan to ride consistantly.

~C


----------



## nille (Feb 5, 2005)

*1400*

In Sweden you can buy the 2005 Trek 1500 with 105 all over.Had my new one standing rigth behind me waiting for the spring.I just took it out for fittng saddles and steem a few swedish kilometers.Used to ride a steelframe before and was a little afraid that the alu was going to be stiff.No way! it seems to be very comfortable,the steering was a litle bit more nervous than my steel,but i belive that is because of wider handelbar(is it called so?)the thing where you hold your hands.


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

After looking at the 1000, we ended up going with the 1500 for a new rider in the family. It really looked like a really nice bike and well worth the upgrades that you got. I have ridden it a bit and it is definitely sweet! Hope this helps.


----------



## yacher (Jul 2, 2004)

I saw the 1500 at my LBS with the Ultegra rear yesterday for $999. Not bad.


----------

